# Any pics of the Back of a pedistal mount?



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm looking for some Ideas to go on the back of the pedestal mount of Goliath, my Taxi said he has many options but said He would do what I wanted, so what are some cool looking ideas that you guy have out here in archery talk for the back of this pedestal mount, thanks .
.


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

I did taxidermy as a full time gig for over 20 years. Most guys want felt or rawhide on the back of mannequin w rope of some sort making the transition between hide/felt.


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! That's a great buck! Gonna look awesome!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

These are what I call rock faces, they have become really popular over the last couple years. Clients want something different these days and something that is alittle more custom.


----------



## TreyCarter (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that a NC buck. I've got a couple with rawhide that looks good.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

TreyCarter said:


> Is that a NC buck. I've got a couple with rawhide that looks good.


Yes it is a N.C. buck, Gates County


----------



## NYshedder (Feb 24, 2014)

Matt D said:


> These are what I call rock faces, they have become really popular over the last couple years. Clients want something different these days and something that is alittle more custom.


That is great work! ...I was about to say it would be amazing if someone could figure a way to put a granite or marble look to the backs. I had never seen one. It would be nice to be able to see taxidermy shine in something other than a country motif. Not that there is anything wrong with a nice cozy cabin in the woods need to find me one!!


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

brian33080 had some pics posted a while back of one that he finished the back with tree bark, I thought it looked awesome. Maybe he can post the pic. back up again.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

brenth said:


> brian33080 had some pics posted a while back of one that he finished the back with tree bark, I thought it looked awesome. Maybe he can post the pic. back up again.


I found the old thread, here is one of his pics.
View attachment 2147161


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

^^^^^^That looks cool, thanks!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

He's coming along, sorry about the side ways picture


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Here, I hope this fixed it for you.
View attachment 2162379

So what back side did you decide to go with?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

brenth said:


> Here, I hope this fixed it for you.
> View attachment 2162379
> 
> So what back side did you decide to go with?


Something different, We are going with this trail cam picture printed on brown material.

I'll post pics of the back as soon as it is done.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

I like it, that sounds like a good idea. I'll be looking forward to see the pic.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Matt D said:


> These are what I call rock faces, they have become really popular over the last couple years. Clients want something different these days and something that is alittle more custom.


Matt, can I ask how your doing those? Is it just painted foam? And as always they look amazing. Thanks.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

huntingful said:


> Matt, can I ask how your doing those? Is it just painted foam? And as always they look amazing. Thanks.


Heres one I did of the Muzzy 200 club was the Mn state record at that time. I like the natural look I used moss and oak leaves and some vines


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

could someone rotate this pic for me please, thanks.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Here ya go.

View attachment 2168196


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Heres a couple more I did


----------

